# Driveshaft question



## spidersinmybed (Jan 19, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone knew if the driveshaft from a 4 spd. would fit in a automatic (th400)? I did a search, but nothing came up.
Thanks in advance.

BTW, this is for a 68'


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

spidersinmybed said:


> I was wondering if anyone knew if the driveshaft from a 4 spd. would fit in a automatic (th400)? I did a search, but nothing came up.
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> BTW, this is for a 68'


*I don't know why it wouldn't as long as the straps that hold the U-Joint and the screws used to attach it to the yoke will mate up. Measure the length of the drive shaft to make sure it's the same as the one you are replacing.*


----------

